

Starbucks to offer free WiFi at all US locations - abraham
http://www.boingboing.net/2010/06/14/starbucks-to-offer-f.html

======
Aaronontheweb
Woot! Now I have an excuse to go there and use all of these Starbucks gift
cards my company keeps giving me.

